# Gaggia Titanium no steam, warm coffee!



## Janis (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello there,*

This is my first ever forum; came across this site and had to join.

I've owned a gaggia Titanium bean to cup machine for almost 4 yrs. *I've enjoyed many great (and not so great) coffees, but have had umpteen problems with it (returned twice).

This time, the steam just stopped working. *Hot water comes out, but no steam...not a hiss! *Wand is not blocked as water still comes through it.

At first, I continued to make espresso, but now they've now turned lukewarm and unpalatable.

The machine is scale free etc...and I have also put it through a rinse cycle countless times, but to no avail. *

Can anyone pls offer advice on poss remedy? *Can't bear the thought of sending it back to Manufacturer again, as they won't give me a price until it's in their*workshop! Also, they kept it for ages before.

Seriously considering giving up and upgrading to the Francino Piccino and their grinder instead. *Any thoughts? *Maybe that is a question for a different section of forum (I only joined yesterday). For now, it's back to the cafetiere!

Any help wld be much appreciated. *Thanks.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Could be a thermostat issue perhaps? Sadly I think your best bet is either sending it back or finding a local technician.

That said I think a Piccino and quality grinder would be a great upgrade!


----------



## Janis (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks fr yr quick reply.

Yes, I do fear the worst for my Gaggia and am secretly glad as it's the perfect reason for a new machine!

One more thing.......you said 'quality' grinder; do you reckon the Francino own brand grinder fits that bill? It's just that they're offering a package deal and I'm tempted.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Janis said:


> Thanks fr yr quick reply.
> 
> Yes, I do fear the worst for my Gaggia and am secretly glad as it's the perfect reason for a new machine!
> 
> One more thing.......you said 'quality' grinder; do you reckon the Francino own brand grinder fits that bill? It's just that they're offering a package deal and I'm tempted.


The Fracino own brand grinder in the offer is the black ABS one. The grinders are rebadged Ascaso I-mini grinders so they are good quality - the only issue with the ABS ones is that they are a bit less robust than the aluminium bodied ones - worth paying the extra £24 to have a metal one! That said, it's a good offer!

Check out the domestic offerings I have here (may be worth considering at an MC2 grinder too)http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's the bean2cup model, the temperature sensor on the steam thermoblock (= boiler) may have died. These sensors are tiny solid state devices - non adjustable / repairable - a replacement sensor would be the answer.

A good local technician is probably your best bet.........


----------



## Janis (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks fr the advice. Funnily enough I came across yr site a few days ago. Will look again.



coffeebean said:


> The Fracino own brand grinder in the offer is the black ABS one. The grinders are rebadged Ascaso I-mini grinders so they are good quality - the only issue with the ABS ones is that they are a bit less robust than the aluminium bodied ones - worth paying the extra £24 to have a metal one! That said, it's a good offer!
> 
> Check out the domestic offerings I have here (may be worth considering at an MC2 grinder too)http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html


----------



## AlunGr (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

Think I have the same problem. My Gaggia Titanium has served me well but it's not heating the water - suspect the boiler but not 100% sure.

Would like to fix it but want to consider the trade-off of doing it myself or getting a new machine.

Did you manage to fix your machine (what was the fault and how did you do it) or did you end up following the upgrade route and would value heraing your recommendations (keen on a bean to cup machine).

Thanx


----------



## svenson (Jan 23, 2016)

I have same problem, my Gaggia Titanium is 4 years old (just over 4500 brews) and has just stopped steaming, but I'm still getting hot (warm) water through the wand when on steam. I have ordered a thermal fuse - I will change that first, then the thermal switch (as these are only about £12 each). Failing that, I'm guessing it will be the boiler itself which is around £50-60. Still, at least I get new parts and £100 paid out is better that £600 to replace the whole machine? Anyone resolve their problem?


----------

